# Monday Funday



## sawhorseray (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm saving my favorite for last, full load today! RAY


Yes you can win at the gas station
A gas station owner in Alabama was trying to increase his sales, so he put up a sign that read, "Free Sex with Fill-Up."
Soon a local redneck pulled in, filled his tank and asked for his free sex. The owner told him to pick a number from 1 to 10. If he guessed correctly he would get his free sex. The redneck guessed 8, and the proprietor said, "You were close. The number was 7. Sorry. No sex this time."
A week later, the same redneck, along with his brother, Bubba, pulled in for another fill-up. Again he asked for his free sex.
The proprietor again gave him the same story, and asked him to guess the correct number. The redneck guessed 2 this time. The proprietor said,"Sorry, it was 3. You were close, but no free sex this time.
As they were driving away, the redneck said to his brother, "I think that game is rigged, and he doesn't really give away free sex."
Bubba replied, "No it ain't, Billy Ray. It ain't rigged. Hell, my wife won twice last week."























Purebread Dog!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 21, 2020)

Those are great Ray! Had to laugh at the cat in the nativity scene...ours just did that, I laughed,  my wife beat her butt.

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks Ray! needed the laughs.
Jim


----------



## SmokinGame (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks! I can so relate to the 2 beers at the end of the driveway. But there was a positive … I had 2 beers!


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 21, 2020)

Good ones Ray!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 21, 2020)

SmokinGame said:


> Thanks! I can so relate to the 2 beers at the end of the driveway. But there was a positive … I had 2 beers!



Is that a Springer Spaniel in your avatar? I'm on my third one, first male, Bob. He's crazy. RAY


----------



## robrpb (Dec 21, 2020)

Some funny ones Ray.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 21, 2020)

Those were good ones Ray, However there were only about 180,000 fans left when Hendrix played most had already gone home.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 21, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Those were good ones Ray, However there were only about 180,000 fans left when Hendrix played most had already gone home.



I've never really been east of Houston, Chris, but I was at Alatmont in CA when the Stones played. Couldn't get out of there fast enough! RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 21, 2020)

Great batch today, Ray.  Laughed my head off at a bunch of them.  Sad to say, I can definitely relate to several.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 21, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Those are great Ray! Had to laugh at the cat in the nativity scene...ours just did that, I laughed,  my wife beat her butt.
> 
> Ryan



I just have to ask, Ryan.  Did the cat make much of a mess with the shells while eating the peanuts????
Gary


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 21, 2020)

Those are some pretty good ones.  I can totally relate to the one about getting things organized.


----------



## SmokinGame (Dec 21, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Is that a Springer Spaniel in your avatar? I'm on my third one, first male, Bob. He's crazy. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meet Rowdy. Our nutty and devoted shelter Springer.  We were owners #3 because he was a little to crazy for the first two families.


----------



## clifish (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 21, 2020)

All very funny today, Ray and 

 clifish
 .  Thank you, these help get me through the day. Wishing you and yours a Safe and Happy Holiday.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks, Ray. I was literally rolling on the floor laughing.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 22, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> I just have to ask, Ryan.  Did the cat make much of a mess with the shells while eating the peanuts????
> Gary


,  Lmao, that was a great one Gary!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 22, 2020)

clifish, that pig by the bbq was a HOOT!!
Gary


----------

